# im pissed



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i rearended sum1 a few days ago and i went to get a new bumper. i found one for a 93 and sum1 told me they directly fit. wrong!!!! it fits, all the bolts line up but the marker lights, the fenders and the hood do not line up its like an inch off alll the waay around so ive solved it the 93 bumper styles look like crap on a 1990 case closed


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Mine looks clean... Paint is slightly off but the fitment is perfect.

93 240sx bumper
90 240sx hood
90 240sx fenders with 93 fender moldings. Made the holes for the Moldings with a dremel (sp)

Used the screw bracket for the front bumper from the 90 on the 93 bumber so all the wholes lined up on the fenders


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mm..just a thought, and im right, but it sounds like your fenders are bent, and or the supports, as its nearly impossible to hit square with the nose and not bend out the fenders...or you used the 93 bracket instead of the 90...


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

wat do u mean the bumper bracket?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

did the screw holes near the hood pop line up?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> Mm..just a thought, and im right, but it sounds like your fenders are bent, and or the supports, as its nearly impossible to hit square with the nose and not bend out the fenders...or you used the 93 bracket instead of the 90...


its not the fenders that look bad there shorter than the rest and there is different marker lights and the hood doesnt fit its like an inch short cuz the bumper wont blot up to the 4 bolts near the hood popper


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

surfer240sx said:


> wat do u mean the bumper bracket?


You know those black metal brackets, between the fender and the bumper, that had the screws thats connected the fender to the bumper?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

yea those r stock 90s i guess. i didnt change them


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Mine looks clean... Paint is slightly off but the fitment is perfect.
> 
> 93 240sx bumper
> 90 240sx hood
> ...


it does look great on urs.... y not mine lol


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well somthing is bent bud, cause i've done a nose swap on an 90 myself, and after a little shimmying (those brackets are never easy to slot in) it bolted right up...
He'res what you do, give the car to me, i'll put on the nose, keep the car, and it'll look great!


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

darnit.......


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

surfer240sx said:


> did the screw holes near the hood pop line up?


yes it did


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres a thought... It might be that foam bumber insert... Maybe its not seated right...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Come to think of it... I dont even think I used the foam thingy...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

ooh now ur onto somthing, i bet the foam from the chuki nose is difernt from the zenki, we did not use either


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

surfer240sx said:


> yea those r stock 90s i guess. i didnt change them


You didnt change them from the bumper or the fender? If its the one that came with the new bumper then its the 93 one... you need the 90 one.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

k good news to me i found a parts car for $225 rite down the street i did get the bumper on lookin good but it took alot of yanking this car im getting is in great cond it has a brand new paint job on it if ne1 wants parts for a 89-90 pm ill give them to u. thanks for the help tho i appreciate the quick responses


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

How's the interior, is it an SE?


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

int is pretty nice. its a hatch, automatic, sunroof all the goodies just make a list and ill give them 2 u if ur close and im not using the stuff


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I soo-o-oooo want it, to bad i'm up in jacksonville, well if you hang onto it for a little bit i'd love to buy the whole car from you actually, after you take all you need from it, i just need the interior and bits and peices from the rear


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Roadtrip. Take what you need! Your only accross the state... I wish I could fly over there to get stuff...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd do it in a heartbeat, but im having pretty serious driveshaft problems with my 240, its a pain to drive to school much less daytona  my dad really wants me to go for it, but i'd be a lot to get it trailered up here


I'll catch you on aim surfer


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

ill hang onto it umm the only prob i found after going through it was that the sealant around the taillights leaked a bit and since its benn sittin there 4 a while.. i duno the int is nice it even smells kinda pretty


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha, well is the inteior black? if it is i dont need the carpet, i just need the hard stuff


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

umm ill look today it not in my driveway so ill take a looksie when i get off skule


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

How'd you manage to see the interior is in good shape and not notice if the dash was brown or black 

(sounds like somthing i would do)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

xs04298 said:


> How'd you manage to see the interior is in good shape and not notice if the dash was brown or black
> 
> (sounds like somthing i would do)


My favorite ans.. err... excuses to this situation is....

1) It was dark
2) I was drunk
3) sweat dripped in my eye while I was pushing it home
4) The window hit my eye as I opened the door


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

You have no idea how many times i have nailed myself in the head getting into 240, either the roof or that damn seatbelt clip, i put a huge dent in that little black trim above the window seal 


*note im a pretty short guy, i'm just freakin clumsy


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Im short too... and I have a dent in my head from the damn auto seatbelts...


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> My favorite ans.. err... excuses to this situation is....
> 
> 1) It was dark
> 2) I was drunk
> ...


funny stuff lol... i duno, the trim peices are black so it is black lol. O btw yes it does hurt when u hit your head on those stupid seatbelt clip lol i saw stars


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

surfer240sx said:


> funny stuff lol... i duno, the trim peices are black so it is black lol. O btw yes it does hurt when u hit your head on those stupid seatbelt clip lol i saw stars



God man, I want it so bad!    I've been looking for a parts car for my poor abused little guy for a year now  :idhitit:


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

lol i just grabed the hood, eyelids, sunvisers, marker lights taillight and bumper. inside the middle plastic peice that goes around the stereo is gone ummm... it has power windows and locks, i dont sadly :-( seats are nice the whole dash is ther its mainly blue w black trim thats all i can think of


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> God man, I want it so bad!    I've been looking for a parts car for my poor abused little guy for a year now  :idhitit:


wat do u need from it?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey if you could get me a price, could you mail me the wiper/turn signal/ light controller thingy? I'll pay you


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

ur gonna have to walk me through uninstalling it ill give it too u if u pay shipping and stuff


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh no, its not black?!...blue dash  sigh...ruined my day, dejected again  i'm never going to find one


----------

